
Ask HN: Good options for next career? - hadenough
throwaway account..<p>I&#x27;ve pretty much had enough of being a programmer. I know I&#x27;ve reached the burnout stage, but I&#x27;ve lost all motivation to even try to reverse it. I think I just need to find another career path.<p>For background: Been a developer &#x2F; lead for almost 20 years. Worked at a bunch of startups, big companies, consultant, government, etc. Mostly been a programmer, lead, DBA, web, mobile. Tried a lot but obviously not everything.<p>Not even interested in trying something new that involves sitting in front of the computer. Tried taking a 6 month break from everything, at the end I just realized that the software industry is not for me anymore. I probably don&#x27;t need to list the reasons why, you&#x27;ve probably experienced one or more of them. I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m depressed or bitter, as I still have enthusiasm for the other aspects of my life. Just not software.<p>So my question is: Anyone have good insight into what career paths would benefit from my lengthy and mostly successful career as a programmer? Any good fields that would be easier to transition into?<p>TLDR; Finished with my career as a programmer, what are good career choices where I can leverage my software industry skills and experience?
======
isaacV
Most decent paying jobs involve sitting in front of a computer all day,
especially those that would leverage your experience. However, thinking like a
developer can help in just about any field.

Perhaps more autonomy is what you are really looking for?

In that case, being a real estate investor could be cool. After doing the
research, you get to do a lot of hands-on onsite management that can be fun.
It is still a high-pressure career though, especially when your own money is
at stake.

Maybe you could leverage your experience for yourself and find a way to simply
work less and less in general by creating passive income assets:
[http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/](http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/)

------
telebone_man
Teacher?

